# Warning! Camera Gear Thief in Brazos Bend State Park



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

While the actual intention of the perpetrator is still unknown, the 10ft thief almost stole thousands of dollars of camera gear. 












__
https://flic.kr/p/2461481975
 
...More details to come ...

--whit


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Gear looks safe...it's the photographer thats nowhere to be found!!! That gator does have a little satisfied grin on his face!!

Enjoyed it today.

hOOter


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

You mean a grin like this?


__
https://flic.kr/p/2461483543
This was shot right before he wanted some Cannon meat.










I never seen this before in person. An adult alligator bellowing, which causes the water to ripple on their back.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2462320932










The alligators made it worth the trip.

--whit


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That's funny. Did he keep going or did he lay right there on the walk?

When I was there a few weeks ago I heard my first bellow from a gator close by. He/She was in a tall lilly
patch so I couldn't actually see it. But the vibration and loudness went straight through me. I mean it makes your skin crawl!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Whit,

Congratulations and thanks for sharing. I've been there many times, but have yet to see that display. Do we need to take a role call?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Was that shot taken before, or after, lunch? Rich


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

The gator was on a straight walk across the path. There was another gator bellowing across the path in the brush. The other photographer had no choice but to move away from his equipment.

The bellowing occured early in the morning around 7:30 to 8:00 am. I have heard the bellowing before out there, but have only seen the event on TV. Brett and Hooter were there to experience it as well.


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

I had my 300mm lens on for the event and have some images cropped a little tighter. It was pretty cool seeing the vibrations kicking the water off his back. Will post later (WORKING TODAY







)

hOOter


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

It is really a neat thing to see and hear. We saw this last year. I have some video of it somewhere.


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

*My bellowing gator*

here's my bellowing gator. pretty amazing display. I think this is one of the few places where a gator can do this with me 12 feet and I sit there with a smile instead of running the other way like a dog with his tail between his legs.

hOOter


----------

